# DD algo tweaking



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Anybody notice that DD seems to have tweaked their algo to not give good offers to you if you are below 25% AR?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Its been like that for months. I gave up


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

25%? do you blame 'em?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Yes because it my choice what I deem profitable. I not taking 2 3 4 5 dollar orders. Walmart orders and long distance orders that pay crap. I work for myself and not for DD. Go ahead take all those 2 dollar orders cause you aren't making nothing in thr backend. Its costing you money


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Another genius post by @SHalester lol
Now we know who takes the garbage because it's the right thing to do. &#129315;&#129315;
What a moron


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Another genius post by @SHalester lol


thanks, so nice you recognize my work.

The moron? Anyone with 25% AR who wonders why the system doesn't send anything their way. D'oh moments come to you a lot, aye?

<sigh>

Where is dekero when he's so needed.



smithers54 said:


> I work for myself and not for DD.


so if another driver is in your area and has say a 80% AR and the system gives them business, that is aok with you and you understand the why of it? <sigh>

I know it hurts, but bigger picture view really does explain things better.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm doing fine with this.







I mean the $200 days in a reasonable amount of time seem to be gone but it's not like there's no money to be made even at my AR. I also do GH and sometimes Uber Eats at the same time. Gotta do what's you gotta do


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

If you have anything above 80 percent in my area you aren't making money

And the markets have gone to crap because DD no longer regulates the amount of drivers on the road...I am sure glad are my mf boss and have no business sense....you know what we call that....being a ant

Unlike you I don't need this gig. I have a a 70k job and just do this on the side. It works great for vacation money....oh and I am debt free as well.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

smithers54 said:


> If you have anything above 80 percent in my area you aren't making money
> 
> And the markets have gone to crap because DD no longer regulates the amount of drivers on the road...I am sure glad are my mf boss and have no business sense....you know what we call that....being a ant
> 
> Unlike you I don't need this gig. I have a a 70k job and just do this on the side. It works great for vacation money....oh and I am debt free as well.


DD regulates the amount of drivers. I frequently can't go online. And only in the last 3 weeks was I able to sign up. Before that the message was no opening

On AR I only accept offers over $1 mile. And my AR at 35 to 40 %.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> 25%? do you blame 'em?


Not sure you totally understand how bad the offers have been getting. On DD it's impossible to have anything close to an 80% acceptance unless your losing money. Many offers would actually require you to lose money which is insane.

Luckily I'm p/t so it's not putting food on my table. I won't take a money losing ride, I'd rather sit and get no delivery than actually lose money. I decline until I get a decent one no matter what the ramifications, simple as that. This is why you have to multi app now. I feel sorry for the desperate or the suckers taking $3 deliveries. This is why most don't last long until they quit. Turnover is tremendous. I have been doing this going on 4 years and see new fresh faces every single month and the ones I've gotten to know go missing.

I still do pretty decent but the only way to make decent money is to do it the smart way but it's getting harder and harder. I am lucky in that I have years of experience to use to navigate thru this mess. New people who don't figure it out pretty quick are toast.

My AR on UberEats had gotten down to 4%!!! Once it got so low I figured why even bother anymore and deleted the app.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

<---- 1% AR


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Anybody notice that DD seems to have tweaked their algo to not give good offers to you if you are below 25% AR?


I'm at 11% and old Dori screams at me, good and bad, whenever I log in.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Thank God!

I'm see I'm still the Golden Child with my 62% a.r. 

It is dropping like mad through with all those damn 111-item Walmart orders.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Not sure you totally understand how bad the offers have been getting.


actually I understand BOTH sides of this issue, and that kinda was the point of my first reply. Why on earth would a 'company' give biz to somebody who is clearly a master chief cherry picker? I mean, really, can somebody complain about no biz (vs ignores) when they have such a low AR?

Something has to break 'tie breakers' on who gets the request and AR is most likely pretty high up the list.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Something has to break 'tie breakers' on who gets the request and AR is most likely pretty high up the list.


Thank God I don't think so. When the good offers come then maybe all the ants were tied up with the bad ones so I get it with my low AR. I believe AR doesn't mean as much to them as you may think as long as they have an over saturation of drivers. I get an incredible amount of Catering and High End orders that I'm thankful for, even with my low AR. I of course can't say exactly why but I would like to think it's due to my high customer satisfaction rate, high on time rate, and high completion rate. AR? who cares about it when you can always find a noob to snatch up a $3 8 mile offer!

As I've said before someone told me they take 3 or 4 bad orders and then are rewarded with a good one! My answer is Yes, I reject 3 or 4 (or 7) bad offers and I'm then rewarded with a good one!!! :roflmao: It's more about patience.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Thank God I don't think so.


well, we are all 'guessing' as nobody here knows for sure. Just wild speculation based on the moon cycles. I can see both sides of the variables. When there are multiple 'drivers' available for a request (or even a ping for that matter) having AR in the decision mix is reasonable when it comes to deciding WHO gets the request first (or at all).

My view, food delivery folks should get paid more than the pax counterparts. Delivery is WAY more work, imho. And it stinks up the car, big time.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

SHalester said:


> well, we are all 'guessing' as nobody here knows for sure. Just wild speculation based on the moon cycles. I can see both sides of the variables. When there are multiple 'drivers' available for a request (or even a ping for that matter) having AR in the decision mix is reasonable when it comes to deciding WHO gets the request first (or at all).
> 
> My view, food delivery folks should get paid more than the pax counterparts. Delivery is WAY more work, imho. And it stinks up the car, big time.


Are you disparaging the basing of decision-making on moon cycles?
I love the "stink" of garlic naan and a mango lassi permeating my car. Thai food, as well.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Are you disparaging the basing of decision-making on moon cycles?
> I love the "stink" of garlic naan and a mango lassi permeating my car. Thai food, as well.


I've had pax that smelled much worse than any food I've delivered. Sunscreen, sweat and stale alcohol pouring out of their pores. Sometimes in the morning as I drop them off to do their early morning walks of shame and sometimes in the afternoon while coming straight off the river.

I prefer food smells to stale alcohol sweat smells. &#129314;


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yup, @SHalester is right again. Nobody gets these with an acceptance rating below 80% lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Yup, @SHalester is right again.


what are you blithering about now? Oh, you know, nothing to see here move along.

Point out where I said anything of the sort, in this thread. R E A D I N G is not optional.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Legally, they cannot predicate preference of orders on AR for us to remain as IC.

I have two interests while delivering: making money and doing my job well for each delivery I accept. DD's platform model and bottom line are irrelevant to me until they infringe on my previously mentioned two interests. This can sometimes mean forgoing money. I will discard a stacked order if it means the first order will be 20 minutes late.

The algo seems to only be a factor when it is slow.



SHalester said:


> what are you blithering about now? Oh, you know, nothing to see here move along.
> 
> Point out where I said anything of the sort, in this thread. R E A D I N G is not optional.


I've decided the best way to deal with you is to ignore you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Legally, they cannot predicate preference of orders on AR for us to remain as IC.


oh, that's funny if you think AR is no where in the matrix when deciding who gets a request or if AR is included when deciding tie-breakers.



nosurgenodrive said:


> The algo seems to only be a factor when it is slow.


Perhaps in your mind. The system is the system; it doesn't suddenly change code when busy or not.

Amen on the ignore feature; best part of this forum.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> thanks, so nice you recognize my work.
> 
> The moron? Anyone with 25% AR who wonders why the system doesn't send anything their way. D'oh moments come to you a lot, aye?
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting he take the $3 orders to maintain a higher acceptance rate and keep his fingers crossed that some juicy deliveries might be thrown his way? Every time I try to give you the benefit of the doubt based on you being experienced driver I walk away scratching my head. There is no other conclusion to make except that you have no desire to make money in this business and that you enjoy being bent over my these greedy companies. The strangest part is why you try to discourage everyone smart enough to say I won't play the fool anymore. Care to enlighten us? &#129300;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> The strangest part is why you try to discourage everyone smart enough to say I won't play the fool anymore


Kinda amazing the report cards one gets from those who really don't read the thread. The complaint is 'I'm getting zero requests' the detail is: i rarely accept anything. the comment is 'well, one should not be surprised'.

That's it. If you can't see all sides, then you are filtering reality. Who is the fool there?¿

Next.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Kinda amazing the report cards one gets from those who really don't read the thread. The complaint is 'I'm getting zero requests' the detail is: i rarely accept anything. the comment is 'well, one should not be surprised'.
> 
> That's it. If you can't see all sides, then you are filtering reality. Who is the fool there?¿
> 
> Next.


It still boils down to the same thing. His acceptance rate should be irrelevant to how many requests he gets. He should not be punished for not accepting unprofitable deliveries. If the only way he can get requests is by accepting $3 orders he is being scammed and yes he should be surprised why he is getting zero requests because no American Company should be using such unscrupulous tactics.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> It still boils down to the same thing. His acceptance rate should be irrelevant to how many requests he gets. He should not be punished for not accepting unprofitable deliveries. If the only way he can get requests is by accepting $3 orders he is being scammed and yes he should be surprised why he is getting zero requests because no American Company should be using such unscrupulous tactics.


Without access to the algorithm, it's impossible to test (too many variables, impossible to control). It's an untestable hypothesis. Short of that, anything is conjectural and, likely, a reason for people who'd normally agree on a good many things to bicker with each other-of which I am also often guilty. Can we just resume the important things like flinging jokes at people who need real, sincere answers?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Without access to the algorithm, it's impossible to test (too many variables, impossible to control). It's an untestable hypothesis. Short of that, anything is conjectural and, likely, a reason for people who'd normally agree on a good many things to bicker with each other-of which I am also often guilty. Can we just resume the important things like flinging jokes at people who need real, sincere answers?


That's the funny thing about these algorithms, we will never have the needed documented proof to confirm100% but after years of experience you are able to get a pretty good idea of what's happening. So many things that went from theory to fact from my own personal experience like: The closest driver doesn't get the ping, Temporary timeouts for declining too many pings, Deliveries or Orders that send you to an a bad area. (You deliver and drive back to home area and next delivery sends you back to save area) I know just a coincidence. &#128513;


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> That's the funny thing about these algorithms, we will never have the needed documented proof to confirm100% but after years of experience you are able to get a pretty good idea of what's happening. So many things that went from theory to fact from my own personal experience like: The closest driver doesn't get the ping, Temporary timeouts for declining too many pings, Deliveries or Orders that send you to an a bad area. (You deliver and drive back to home area and next delivery sends you back to save area) I know just a coincidence. &#128513;


I've been able to test some of these things because my wife often rides along with her UE (UE is the primary for each of us, and GrubHub is often a close second) and DD apps running. It's definitely not perfect methodology, but I have yet to see any evidence that supports timeouts or an inclination toward sending drivers to bad areas, other than this: people are generally significantly less likely to head toward dangerous neighborhoods. If the algorithm packages some of these with orders less likely to be declined in order to just get the less desirable order delivered, that seems like a reasonable component to work into the algorithm. I'm generally less likely to reject a less desirable order if it's packaged with one going somewhere comfortable. Some of this is due to their manufactured knowledge gap: I don't know which of the two is tipping well on UE. On DD and GrubHub, I know that stuff up front. Each of the three intentionally leaves out a piece (or pieces) of the puzzle. This is almost definitely some behavioral modification at work. I may be fooling myself into thinking I'm not as conditioned as the DD drivers I talk with who have acceptance rates over 80%. I'm likely just as (but differently) conditioned as they.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> He should not be punished for not accepting unprofitable deliveries.


but, are you really being punished if somebody ELSE gets the request? things that make you go HUM.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> but, are you really being punished if somebody ELSE gets the request? things that make you go HUM.


Yes you are being punished. If a waitress asks me for her phone number and I politely decline and she then decides to wait on everyone else except me that is punishment. No way to justify it. Be careful what you wish for my friend. With big brother watching everything we will faced with another Prop 22, Part 2 and then you will be still blaming the driver again. &#128513;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Yes you are being punished.


we must agree to disagree. I see the bigger picture, and you focus on you. Can't fight that with logic. tah tah


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> we must agree to disagree. I see the bigger picture, and you focus on you. Can't fight that with logic. tah ta





SHalester said:


> we must agree to disagree. I see the bigger picture, and you focus on you. Can't fight that with logic. tah tah


But I don't want to agree to disagree. I would rather disagree to disagree because the day that we are in agreement will be the day the sign of the times begins. My grandmother has been warning me about that biblical day for over 25 years. I'm not quite ready yet.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I'm not quite ready yet.


well, that's fine. But I'm bailing on this debate; going in circles is nauseating.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> well, that's fine. But I'm bailing on this debate; going in circles is nauseating.


You truly are a valuable poster. Reading your daily posts helps remind me to take my blood pressure medicine faithfully. I tend to focus on the good in people. Thank you my friend. &#128077;


----------

